# Villager home interiors: best and worst!



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm curious what folks think about the villager interiors. Which are your favorites? Which are so awful you want the villager to move away? Pics if you can grab them (the internet has most by now I think.)

I'll start: I adore Chief. He has the singing hobby and he's always so sweet, but his house is a mess. His "story" seems to be that he's a homeless artist. He sleeps in an alley with trash cans, on a trash bed, and he appears to be selling random things (his, or stolen?) in a flea-market fashion. The whole thing is a bit weird. And you can't interact with anything in it because of the layout:






As for favorites, I really dig Erik's house. It reminds me of those ice hotels in Sweden. I like that his flooring animates, and his sled reminds me of the one I had when I was little:


----------



## Solio (Jul 6, 2020)

Do I need to say more? Poor Jacob/Jakey...


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

Solio said:


> View attachment 283252
> 
> Do I need to say more? Poor Jacob/Jakey...



Oh my gosh that is tragic.


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

erik’s house is so pretty! out of all the interiors i’ve seen so far, i think julian’s is my current favourite!




(not my pic lol)


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

xara said:


> erik’s house is so pretty! out of all the interiors i’ve seen so far, i think julian’s is my current favourite!
> 
> View attachment 283253
> (not my pic lol)



Julian's house is heaven. Definitely among the best!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 6, 2020)

I think my favorite from the ones I've seen in person so far has to be Cheri. Her house looks... actually homely? Like it looks like something you could live in while not relying on using just one item set. She has a little kitchen area... a little bathroom area... and a bedroom area. I really like how whoever designer her house used the bookshelf as a divider. Here's a picture I grabbed from a wiki.







I think the most tragic one I've seen was Cherry. I had her as a starter and out of curiosity I looked up her normal house interior since mine had the starter hut. I saw this in a wiki and ouch. Nothing matches. It just looks like random junk thrown around.






Also yes it's a bit funny I have both Cheri and Cherry in the same post. Hah.

Also as a final disclaimer: not my pictures. Both are from an animal crossing wiki.​


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 6, 2020)

Bluebear's house is deffo one of the best  
(Not my picture)


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 6, 2020)

From my island's villagers (Pictures from character's respective fandom wiki pages):
Julia has the classiest house, I love the green rattan vibes and the fact that she has a whole bathroom section of her house with different flooring makes it feel more like an actual home though.




Least favorite on my island for me is probably Sparro, which is kind of sad because I get that they were trying to go for a bit of a backyard birdfeeder vibe with his home, which I adore, but its kind of simplistic and the whole right side of it is basically not accessible because of the big sandbox.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 6, 2020)

Dotty’s house looks really homey and I love her green rug. (She doesn’t have the two sunglasses by default fyi)


----------



## Opal (Jul 6, 2020)

I can't be bothered to find pics but I LOVE genji's house and sprinkles is cute too. Mira, Frita and Tiffany's houses are also really cool.


----------



## Misha (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't know which one is my absolute favourite because I haven't seen all of them, but I really like this one:






This is Tasha's house, and it just looks really cool and stylish. I love the hints of red, the animated wallpaper and the whole goth vibe.


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I think my favorite from the ones I've seen in person so far has to be Cheri. Her house looks... actually homely? Like it looks like something you could live in while not relying on using just one item set. She has a little kitchen area... a little bathroom area... and a bedroom area. I really like how whoever designer her house used the bookshelf as a divider. Here's a picture I grabbed from a wiki.​


Wow Cheri's house is really cute! And yeah, it's got four zones, including a little 'livingroom' zone. Impressive.


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 6, 2020)

The worst, hands down, is Rasher. I don't have a pic of it but it is a disaster and a half and that is being kind.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 6, 2020)

Best: Piper




Worst: Rasher





(Pics found via google search)


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 6, 2020)

Some favorites of mine out of my current villagers are Huck, Snake, and Tom! One that I don't like so much is Chester. I feel like its plain and they could have done better. Plus he is a lazy villager but has no bed! I tried to gift him a few but he never put them out  Sylvana's also doesn't sit right with me. I think my main problem is that I don't like the colors on the giant rug she has in the middle of her floor.

Edit: someone I don't have who I really don't like their interior is ZUCKER! I know its suppose to be like a street vendor theme but its ugly  and I didn't invite him to my island when I saw him on a mystery island because of this...


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

Opal said:


> I can't be bothered to find pics but I LOVE genji's house and sprinkles is cute too. Mira, Frita and Tiffany's houses are also really cool.


Wow those are all very charming. Gengi's has a pretty ancient Zen garden vibe and Sprinkles is like an Arctic ice palace. Frita's has a fun diner vibe, though I wonder where she sleeps. Ditto for Tiffany, lol!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 6, 2020)

There are so many amazing houses but one of my favorites is definetely texs as well as julians ofcourse.. pietros is pretty cool and I like Harry's house...I also like pancettis italian kitchen vibe.. those are just off the top of my head.. as for worst... probably Billy's idk theres a lot of bad ones... I dont tend to pay attention to them lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Oh oh oh i like boris house Egyptian theme better than ankhas


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> There are so many amazing houses but one of my favorites is definetely texs as well as julians ofcourse.. pietros is pretty cool and I like Harry's house...I also like pancettis italian kitchen vibe.. those are just off the top of my head.. as for worst... probably Billy's idk theres a lot of bad ones... I dont tend to pay attention to them lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020
> 
> Oh oh oh i like boris house Egyptian theme better than ankhas



You're right, Boris has a much better house thank Ankha! I hate that she has a golden toilet, haha. And oh my, someone needs to call the Hoarders team on Billy, he's unwell.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 6, 2020)

I have no pictures but I love Diana's, Skye's and Sherb's houses!
I'd love to have Diana on my island just for the inside of her house <3


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 6, 2020)

These pictures aren't mine but Gaston's house definitely has the bare minimum. Poor guy lmao.


Spoiler









Soleil's house on the other hand is beautiful. I love the red imperial furniture for her.


Spoiler


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 6, 2020)

I really like the mushroom themed houses!!! A few characters have them... I like the nature themed houses as well in general


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 6, 2020)

My favorites so far are Judy, Gayle, and Olaf's!


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 6, 2020)

stickymice said:


> I'll start: I adore Chief. He has the singing hobby and he's always so sweet, but his house is a mess. His "story" seems to be that he's a homeless artist.



Just goes to show, another person’s trash...

I invited chief because of his interior, then I gave him an art studio as a yard.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 6, 2020)

Worst is definitely the default/ starter homes. No personality in that wooden furniture...


----------



## Gunner (Jul 6, 2020)

Pinkbabydoll said:


> Worst is definitely the default/ starter homes. No personality in that wooden furniture...


I really, really would like it if gradually the starter villager homes evolved into the homes they'd have if they weren't starters.  I missed out on Phoebe's epic volcano house due to this 

As for the best, I really like Norma's outdoor themed house.  It looks so peaceful and free (not my pic, courtesy of nookipedia).


----------



## Uffe (Jul 6, 2020)

Not mine. Poppy has a really cozy house.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why did they do this to Mallary?


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 6, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Not mine. Poppy has a really cozy house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah, Mallary’s home is definitely a different look from the classic/cabana look she had going in previous games. Though I will say I personally love it because it makes think of Mallary as a gardener and gives her some extra personality aside from the baseline snootiness (And it gives something to distinguish her from my other snooty Julia)


----------



## Uffe (Jul 6, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> Lol, yeah, Mallary’s home is definitely a different look from the classic/cabana look she had going in previous games. Though I will say I personally love it because it makes think of Mallary as a gardener and gives her some extra personality aside from the baseline snootiness (And it gives something to distinguish her from my other snooty Julia)


I think the rattan furniture would have worked better for her as a replacement of the canbana furniture.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 6, 2020)

Looking them up online, I'm really into Lily's and Savannah's houses. Really nice color schemes - also I'm a sucker for blue lol. (images not mine)











Of my own villagers, I gotta say I like Sandy's. It's like Marshal's but better. (Normally there's a record player and probably the cream & sugar on the ironwood cupboard, but I don't mind the crawfish at all lol) Best part is, the spot where she puts clothing she won't wear is right behind her piano where it's out of the way.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 6, 2020)

I made my friend jealous because they're stuck with Sheldon's default interior lol. Personally a top 5 interior for me. It's like the male verison of Poppy's (who I also have) interior.





Pecan's is really simple, but effective. The song that plays in her house (K.K. Love Song) really fits the mood.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 6, 2020)

Got this image online, it's Elvis! Elvis has a lot of the gold and astrology things. It's pretty neat. I had to use online image because on my island he has displayed a lot of the stuff I've given him, and it doesn't look as good anymore lol.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Jul 6, 2020)

Gunner said:


> I really, really would like it if gradually the starter villager homes evolved into the homes they'd have if they weren't starters.  I missed out on Phoebe's epic volcano house due to this
> 
> As for the best, I really like Norma's outdoor themed house.  It looks so peaceful and free (not my pic, courtesy of nookipedia). View attachment 283347


Omg this looks exactly the same as Beau's house. While its not exactly terrible, I dislike both their houses now due to lack of originally.


----------



## NyattaSama (Jul 6, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Not mine. Poppy has a really cozy house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny that I have invited both of them around the same time to my island and I felt the same way when I first walked into their houses. I felt so bad for Mallary. It's the saddest backyard I've ever seen.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I think my favorite from the ones I've seen in person so far has to be Cheri. Her house looks... actually homely? Like it looks like something you could live in while not relying on using just one item set. She has a little kitchen area... a little bathroom area... and a bedroom area. I really like how whoever designer her house used the bookshelf as a divider. Here's a picture I grabbed from a wiki.



Second this, love Cheri's interior and how it's sectioned out, shame I ruined it by letting her buy fish off me...


----------



## Uffe (Jul 6, 2020)

NyattaSama said:


> Funny that I have invited both of them around the same time to my island and I felt the same way when I first walked into their houses. I felt so bad for Mallary. It's the saddest backyard I've ever seen.


Poor Mallary. She and I go way back. Haha! But yeah, I wish her house interior looked better.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 8, 2020)

BetsySundrop said:


> Got this image online, it's Elvis! Elvis has a lot of the gold and astrology things. It's pretty neat. I had to use online image because on my island he has displayed a lot of the stuff I've given him, and it doesn't look as good anymore lol.
> 
> View attachment 283451


I just came back to say elvis house is stunning..


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow these pics are great, guys! I love the mush furniture too, it looks amazing in villager homes. And I had no idea Elvis had such a great house, but I guess he's a lion, king of the beasts, so that makes total sense!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> These pictures aren't mine but Gaston's house definitely has the bare minimum. Poor guy lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Poor, Gaston. :/ I think his house in NL was slightly better than in NH; I loved his sloppy bed and back then I loved the cardboard series.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 8, 2020)

BetsySundrop said:


> Got this image online, it's Elvis! Elvis has a lot of the gold and astrology things. It's pretty neat. I had to use online image because on my island he has displayed a lot of the stuff I've given him, and it doesn't look as good anymore lol.
> 
> View attachment 283451



he is rich RICH


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Not mine. Poppy has a really cozy house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. It’s like some of their houses the game developers put a lot of thought in decorating, and for others, minimal thought was put into it. It’s really sad :/


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

There are a lot of nice villager houses, but I think my favorite is still Opal's. The brown Imperial set is so classy, and I really like that she has a bathroom and kitchen area like an actual person would.






As for bad houses, one that I haven't seen mentioned yet in this thread is Hornsby's. I love the rhino villagers, and Hornsby in particular is super cute, but his house is just sad.


----------



## AstralFirework (Jul 8, 2020)

Opal's really does look classy and inviting, though the fact that her interior is brown and she is green is a bit of a conflict to my mind.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 8, 2020)

as a general rule I don't like villager interiors that look like outdoors settings. some of them are super creative and all but idk, I want my villagers to have actual homes, yknow?

gonna post Bree's and Mint's as two of my favorites. can you tell that I love the white rattan set? :'D


Spoiler: pics taken from the AC fandom wiki!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

AstralFirework said:


> Opal's really does look classy and inviting, though the fact that her interior is brown and she is green is a bit of a conflict to my mind.


Her hooves, the tuft on her tail and the tip of her snout are brown, so it makes sense imo. I like to think of her as a mint-chocolate chip elephant lol. Opal being overwhelmingly green is definitely why they chose that olive desert-tile flooring for her house.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 8, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Wow. It’s like some of their houses the game developers put a lot of thought in decorating, and for others, minimal thought was put into it. It’s really sad :/


I know. I do wish we could go in and rearrange things and replace furniture for them.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 8, 2020)

Bones has a library for his house, it's so cute!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 8, 2020)

My favorites are Ankha, Phoebe, and Roald.


----------



## pup (Jul 8, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> There are a lot of nice villager houses, but I think my favorite is still Opal's. The brown Imperial set is so classy, and I really like that she has a bathroom and kitchen area like an actual person would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that some villagers basically have bougie studio apartments lol. opal has a great set up.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 8, 2020)

Moose has the worst house on my island. Mainly because his house is a starter house.

Maple, imo has the cutest house on my island. It feels very warm and homey. I’ll show pictures when they’re in their houses.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 8, 2020)

Filbert’s house is so cool I want to live in it. I am with OP Chief’s house. I once had him but let him move even if I adored him because his house was so aesthetically displeasing.


----------

